# Low Hay Supplies in Parts of the Midwest?



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

Anyone notice a shortage of hay, particularly alfalfa, in the Midwest? We have alfalfa and alfalfa-grass mix hay. We have been moving the mixed hay but very little of the alfalfa up until about a couple of weeks ago and then all of a sudden we're getting calls for alfalfa. Our area didn't get hit as hard as others last spring/summer with heavy rains and we produced some good hay but it wasn't anything premium. I can hear the desperation in some of the folks' voices when they call inquiring about alfalfa small squares. Apparently, they assumed they could find their perfect hay all winter long and not plan ahead. The horsey people sometimes get on my nerves because they are wanting premium hay for bargain prices. I usually tell them that they need to come and look over the hay in person to see if it would be suitable for their needs. I was just curious if any other producers in the Midwest are experiencing an increase inquiries/sales for hay. It may just be the time of the year when the customer is running low and looking to have enough to ride them through the next season. Just trying to figure out if this is a trend or a blip on the radar because some people insist there is no hay shortage and others state there is.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Following market reports from Aurthur and Madison auctions, there is a big shortage of sm. square alfalfa. Seems to be adequate supply of junk.

I've seen alfalfa sm. squares going for as much as $18.

https://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/gx_gr313.txt

https://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/gx_gr312.txt

Ralph


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here in Alberta there is a shortage of hay. But some people dont want to admit it or believe it. While they are complaining about the high price. Someone else is buying making even less hay available.


----------



## cyclonic (Jan 16, 2015)

I haven't noticed it here yet, and I only sell mostly alfalfa small squares.

I do have a gut feeling we will see upturn perhaps in March, through first cutting. There was a lot of junk baled around here, and combined with the poor ag economy, people have been willing to buy the junk and feed it to for ease on their wallet. But the junk has to run out sooner or later. I've seen quality rounds at auctions hardly sell for $25 bucks. Shame.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

Starting to have some calls from folks who say they are "short on hay with their contacts" but they want premium 'horsey' hay for rock bottom prices. Not happening around here. We don't have any premium hay left but we have what I call 'good maintenance hay'. Where were these folks late last summer/early fall when it was more available? Apparently, people don't think too much into the future. Definitely, the demand is increasing. I agree with Cyclonic, I think March will bring the upturn in the market and will most likely carry on through April.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We had a bit of an uptick first part of the year (during the coldest of winter) and now demand has really dwindled. Feedlots are starting to empty out their fats, and maintenance in brood cows is a lot less with the warm stretch we've been having.


----------

